# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Ted Nugent on those that got the jab

## Kodiak

Never one to hold anything back, but OUCH!

----------

12icer (10-05-2021),Big Bird (10-04-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),covfefe saved us (10-05-2021),Madison (10-05-2021),Old Tex (10-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-05-2021),Physics Hunter (10-04-2021),Quark (10-04-2021),QuaseMarco (10-04-2021),Swedgin (10-06-2021),WarriorRob (10-04-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I like that guy, he holds nothing back that's for sure :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (10-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),Old Tex (10-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-05-2021),Quark (10-04-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Ted Nugent does have a huge following (and for good reasons) but sometimes I gotta think he could do better with things that come out of his mouth.... bahha, bahha,....  :Geez: 

He needs to get real and address issues with words that have meaning, or just give it up.

 :Sofa:

----------


## Traddles

Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn. Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn. Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn. Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn. Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn. Yaa-aa-aa-www-www-wwwnnn.

----------


## OldSchool

Some people here on this site have seen the issues with 'the jab'... and have chosen for their own reasons to be vaccinated. I have family in that same boat.... I'm not gonna call them sheep and criticize them for doing what they see as right. But - at the same time I see how all this vac shit and the fear of covid has been shoved down our throats with no remorse for our best interest in the long run.

----------

12icer (10-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),Kodiak (10-04-2021),Old Tex (10-04-2021),yakuda (10-05-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

It's a choice that we each have to make. My only negative about people that got the shot is if they got it without having done their own research. If you got it because the media said that you should get it then well you shouldn't complain if something bad happens to you because of the shot.

----------

12icer (10-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-05-2021),WarriorRob (10-04-2021)

----------


## Traddles

I could put this more stridently and colorfully, but how is someone mocking people who chose to get vaccinated the least bit different from someone mocking people who chose not to get vaccinated?

----------

Old Tex (10-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

12icer (10-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),Kodiak (10-04-2021),Quark (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-04-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Ted Nugent does have a huge following (and for good reasons) but sometimes I gotta think he could do better with things that come out of his mouth.... bahha, bahha,.... 
> 
> He needs to get real and address issues with words that have meaning, or just give it up.


How do you address people who are sheep and follow a religion and listens to a "godhead" that changes it's collective mind on a whim.

----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-04-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> How do you address people who are sheep and follow a religion and listens to a "godhead" that changes it's collective mind on a whim.


 :Fighting0074: 

How do you try to be the middleman, see both sides and expect to be accepted on the whole as person having realistic political ambitions. Not Ted.

----------


## Canadianeye

"Are they just stupid?"

"Yup".

Classic Nugent.

----------

Quark (10-04-2021),QuaseMarco (10-05-2021),WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> How do you address people who are sheep and follow a religion and listens to a "godhead" that changes it's collective mind on a whim.


Bluntly, in this case.

----------

Quark (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

What the definition of "sheep" again ?  Doing what the majority does?

https://thepoliticsforums.com/poll.p...do=showresults

----------


## El Guapo

> "Are they just stupid?"
> 
> "Yup".
> 
> Classic Nugent.

----------


## Quark

> How do you try to be the middleman, see both sides and expect to be accepted on the whole as person having realistic political ambitions. Not Ted.


I don't try to see the "other" side. I only see the Conservative Patriot side.

----------

WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> What the definition of "sheep" again ?  Doing what the majority does?
> 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/poll.p...do=showresults


Uh................... no......................... can't even say good try.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Uh................... no......................... can't even say good try.


Arn't you the site shepherd?

----------


## Wildrose

> Some people here on this site have seen the issues with 'the jab'... and have chosen for their own reasons to be vaccinated. I have family in that same boat.... I'm not gonna call them sheep and criticize them for doing what they see as right. But - at the same time I see how all this vac shit and the fear of covid has been shoved down our throats with no remorse for our best interest in the long run.


Even peopole already inclined to do something tend to buck and kick if you try forcing them to do it.

Follow the science, talk to your doctor, make up your own mind but avoid all the conspiracy nut bullshit with no foundation in science.

----------


## OldSchool

Where's the link to poll asking if Quase would be a good a mod?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## OldSchool

> I don't try to see the "other" side. I only see the Conservative Patriot side.


That's being 'single-minded' but I can relate

----------

Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Where's the link to poll asking if Quase would be a good a mod?


The one with these selections?
 :Bullshit: 
○

 :Asshole: 
○

 :Douchebag: 
○

 :Bananabutt: 
○

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
○

 :Kissass: 
○

----------


## OldSchool

Careful CmI.....

----------

Physics Hunter (10-04-2021),WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## crayons

I Don't Want Anyone to Die over a stupid weaponized cold virus that is 99%+ survivable. All one needs to do is eat
good food and have good nutritional know-how...U.S. citizens who fell for the vaccine are now for the most part Unproductive

Those of us who are un-vaccinated, healthy and productive are most likely to be hunted down not only for our specialized talent's, 
but for our clean healthy untainted blood as well.

----------

Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Some people here on this site have seen the issues with 'the jab'... and have chosen for their own reasons to be vaccinated. I have family in that same boat.... I'm not gonna call them sheep and criticize them for doing what they see as right. But - at the same time I see how all this vac shit and the fear of covid has been shoved down our throats with no remorse for our best interest in the long run.


I took the J&J but did not take the ribbing from my insane blood brother Ted as some deep insult.

I took it as him talking to the Vax true believers.  And like I said, he's insane.  Honest, but insane.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I Don't Want Anyone to Die over a stupid weaponized cold virus that is 99%+ survivable. All one needs to do is eat
> good food and have good nutritional know-how...U.S. citizens who fell for the vaccine are now for the most part Unproductive
> 
> Those of us who are un-vaccinated, healthy and productive are most likely to be hunted down not only for our specialized talent's, 
> but for our clean healthy untainted blood as well.


Your 99%+ number is some statistic that lumps us all into a big bucket. 


My statistics, with cancer and cancer treatments is more like 87% survivable. Screw your "one-size-fits-all' stats.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Careful CmI.....


Good lord! What's your concern?  There's an option there for everybody.

----------


## crayons

> Your 99%+ number is some statistic that lumps us all into a big bucket. 
> 
> 
> My statistics, with cancer and cancer treatments is more like 87% survivable. Screw your "one-size-fits-all' stats.


Cancer is Another Scam...Nutrition Beats Cancer unless you've been around a lot of nuclear waste, recycled spent shells or eat
junk food everyday. Ya know it?

----------

Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Cancer is Another Scam...Nutrition Beats Cancer unless you've been around a lot of nuclear waste, recycled spent shells or eat
> junk food everyday. Ya know it?


You mean..nutrition beats cancer... unless you have cancer. 

 karma will be happy to make a new acquaintance with you.

----------


## crayons

> You mean..nutrition beats cancer... unless you have cancer. 
> 
>  karma will be happy to make a new acquaintance with you.


Did you know Cancer is Not really a Disease and is caused by radiation, poison, man made viruses and Changes to the DNA
and is only one part of the globalist plan to cull the world of what they call useless eaters.

What causes changes to ones DNA/RNA? hmmm...MRNA vaccines?

Let's Pray Right Now...Dear Lord God, Please put a Hedge of Protection around Ishmael and give him discernment to fight
the global luci forces of death and destruction. Amen

----------

Canadianeye (10-05-2021),Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I live in the U.S.A. at least I think it's still the U.S.A. :Thinking:  we are supposed to be able to decide for ourselves not let The Government decide for us, if people want to take the Vaccines even after all of the deaths and side effects that's their choice, if people don't want to take the Vaccines that's also their choice. I can't believe people aren't storming the capital by the 10's of millions over forced vaccinations and mask mandates, what country do we live in anyway. I sure as hell don't recognize it anymore :Geez:

----------

Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Did you know Cancer is Not really a Disease and is caused by radiation, poison, man made viruses and Changes to the DNA
> and is only one part of the globalist plan to cull the world of what they call useless eaters.
> 
> What causes changes to ones DNA/RNA? hmmm...MRNA vaccines?
> 
> Let's Pray Right Now...Dear Lord God, Please put a Hedge of Protection around Ishmael and give him discernment to fight
> the global luci forces of death and destruction. Amen


Oh my.... and here i thought I picked it up from that Turkish girl. But now that I know its just part of the globalist plan... whew... now I can stop blaming myself. 


Oh how I despise those who editorialize a holy prayer.

----------


## crayons

> Oh my.... and here i thought I picked it up from that Turkish girl. But now that I know its just part of the globalist plan... whew... now I can stop blaming myself. 
> 
> 
> Oh how I despise those who editorialize a holy prayer.


Thank Ya Jesus <<<->>>I kin tell ya feel better already ;>)

----------


## Quark

> Even peopole already inclined to do something tend to buck and kick if you try forcing them to do it.
> 
> Follow the science, talk to your doctor, make up your own mind but avoid all the conspiracy nut bullshit with no foundation in science.


When it comes to the Wuhan flu and the magic jab there is no real foundation in science only opinion and conspiracy. I rather error on the side of the conspiracy than the side of the religion.

----------


## Quark

> I live in the U.S.A. at least I think it's still the U.S.A. we are supposed to be able to decide for ourselves not let The Government decide for us, if people want to take the Vaccines even after all of the deaths and side effects that's their choice, if people don't want to take the Vaccines that's also their choice. I can't believe people aren't storming the capital by the 10's of millions over forced vaccinations and mask mandates, what country do we live in anyway. I sure as hell don't recognize it anymore


We now live in The Peoples' Republic of America. You know like The Peoples' Republic of China, the PRC. This new nation is resided and ruled by the Godhead in DC that is all powerful and all knowing.

----------

WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## crayons

> This new nation is resided and ruled by the Godhead in DC that is all powerful and all knowing.


The DC little g godhead's='branch covidian's only use sorcery as a means to the end>Not realizing it's their own demise/end

----------

Quark (10-05-2021),WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I live in the U.S.A. at least I think it's still the U.S.A. we are supposed to be able to decide for ourselves not let The Government decide for us, *if people want to take the Vaccines even after all of the deaths and side effects that's their choice...*


.....he says in a thread that has no purpose other than to insult and demean and declare as enemies those who have made that choice. You people have chosen to divide the strength of the country every bit as much as the Biden camp has.

----------


## Traddles

> ...
> How do you try to be the middleman, see both sides and expect to be accepted on the whole as person having realistic political ambitions. Not Ted.


People like that should not wear light-colored clothes, because the tire tread marks show so clearly - BTDTGTTS.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Arn't you the site shepherd?


ABSOLUTELY...... somebody has to keep the wolves at bay.

----------

OldSchool (10-06-2021),Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Where's the link to poll asking if Quase would be a good a mod?


Truth be told, I can be an excellent Mod..... BUT it would cost me my marriage.

My wife hates that I spend so much time on here and on Gab and reading the news stories...................... 

FOR NO PAY.

----------

OldSchool (10-06-2021),Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> ABSOLUTELY...... somebody has to keep the wolves at bay.


So you forgive me, for I know not what I do?

You and Kathy Holchul have something in common.

----------


## WarriorRob

> .....he says in a thread that has no purpose other than to insult and demean and declare as enemies those who have made that choice. You people have chosen to divide the strength of the country every bit as much as the Biden camp has.



That's rich coming from someone that insults and demean people on a daily basis :Smiley ROFLMAO: I'm not insulting or demeaning anyone, those are facts, people need to know the side effects and potential death from these Jabs.

----------

Quark (10-05-2021),QuaseMarco (10-06-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> That's rich coming from someone that insults and demean people on a daily basisI'm not insulting or demeaning anyone, those are facts, people need to know the side effects and potential death from these Jabs.


There *are* side-effects.  But virtually none of the nonsense that comes from bitchute and Dr. SUPPLEMENTS and similar sources have correctly stated what they are and the frequency with which they occur. I've posted pretty basic arithmetic that proves the ridiculous hyperbole is nonsense. Not one of you have come back and refuted the details that I posted.  You just go on with your nonsense.

----------


## Quark

> .....he says in a thread that has no purpose other than to insult and demean and declare as enemies those who have made that choice. You people have chosen to divide the strength of the country every bit as much as the Biden camp has.


The camp has been divided since JFK's assassination. I can tell you for a fact that the divide started than and has gotten much worse. I saw the eventual break up back in my early 20's (late 60's and early 70's). I have no desire to get along with leftist/communists/fascists/globalists.

I've said this so many times but I'll say it again, I'm anarchist (the sovereign individualist), a classical liberal, a classical conservative, and an Anti-theist (Atheist). Now I can get along with people who more or less think the way I do. I'm even open to limited compromise with people who more or less think the way I do. But there is no way I can not get along with leftist, communist, fascist, or globalist and neither can Ted Nugent.

----------


## WarriorRob

> There *are* side-effects.  But virtually none of the nonsense that comes from bitchute and Dr. SUPPLEMENTS and similar sources have correctly stated what they are and the frequency with which they occur. I've posted pretty basic arithmetic that proves the ridiculous hyperbole is nonsense. Not one of you have come back and refuted the details that I posted.  You just go on with your nonsense.


What difference does it make at what frequency and at what rate they occur, you should be alarmed that they occur at all, what's wrong with you anyway, you just like to argue or something :Dontknow:

----------

Kodiak (10-05-2021),Quark (10-05-2021)

----------


## Quark

> There *are* side-effects.  But virtually none of the nonsense that comes from bitchute and Dr. SUPPLEMENTS and similar sources have correctly stated what they are and the frequency with which they occur. I've posted pretty basic arithmetic that proves the ridiculous hyperbole is nonsense. Not one of you have come back and refuted the details that I posted.  You just go on with your nonsense.


Nonsense is as nonsense does.

----------

Canadianeye (10-06-2021),WarriorRob (10-05-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> What difference does it make at what frequency and at what rate they occur, you should be alarmed that they occur at all, what's wrong with you anyway, you just like to argue or something


Well if thats your standard, hats off to you.  You should have been a medicine developer.  No one else seems to know how to make any medicine at all without side effects.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Well if thats your standard, hats off to you.  You should have been a medicine developer.  No one else seems to know how to make any medicine at all without side effects.


I guess you know most medicines are made in China right? Side effects are supposed to be mild not life threatening and crippling.

----------

Quark (10-06-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I guess you know most medicines are made in China right? Side effects are supposed to be mild not life threatening and crippling.


I see. I think you have expressed what people wish for... not reality.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I guess you know most medicines are made in China right? Side effects are supposed to be mild not life threatening and crippling.


Aspirin may cause aplastic anemia agranulocytosis and thrombocytopenia... life threatening conditions. The rate is reported to be 0.1% . With 100,000,000 doses delivered, that would be 100,000 cases of these life threatening illnesses. Got that?  Do you understand that?  100,000 of a life threatening illness from aspirin if given to the same mass of people getting the covid vaccine. You people would be impaling yourselves on the white house fence declaring that aspirin is Bill Gates' poison from hell.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I see. I think you have expressed what people wish for... not reality.


I'm aware of reality with the side effects with these Jabs thank you very much, you seem to be the one not seeing reality, why? What experimental vaccine or medicine has killed and maimed more people that these vaccines :Thinking:

----------

Quark (10-06-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Aspirin may cause aplastic anemia agranulocytosis and thrombocytopenia... life threatening conditions. The rate is reported to be 0.1% . With 100,000,000 doses delivered, that would be 100,000 cases of these life threatening illnesses. Got that?  Do you understand that?  100,000 of a life threatening illness from aspirin if given to the same mass of people getting the covid vaccine. You people would be impaling yourselves on the white house fence declaring that aspirin is Bill Gates' poison from hell.


I guess you watched Bill Gates in his own words about reducing world populations with vaccines, did you get that :Thinking: I guess that was his clone telling people that in his seminars :Thinking: Where you getting this 0.1% :Thinking: what does that have to do with vaccine deaths and maiming, did you get that ffrom the CDC that is run by the DemonRats :Thinking:

----------

Canadianeye (10-05-2021),Quark (10-06-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> When it comes to the Wuhan flu and the magic jab there is no real foundation in science only opinion and conspiracy. I rather error on the side of the conspiracy than the side of the religion.


Don't know about it being the new religion. Climate change/Global Cooling/Global warming haven't given up their box seats at the table.

Right now it is probably just Progs in coordinated actions. Progs always start with a manufactured lable.

Despite all my vaccinations in the military, and as a parent of course my kids were always vaccinated. No issues at all. Matter of fact I did an indepth search on this forum - and couldn't find anything from a forum member who held a "Anti-Vaxxer" position, for religious reasons or other.

Yet - we get the Prog tactic applied, constantly. Which of course is tactical by Progs. Keep applying the manufactured lable, and it doesn't matter it is a thoroughly (and proveable) false narrative.

Progs are good at hiding, and only come out in situations such as this. Think Fabian Society, if you remember your history on them, and their emblem/coat.

A wolf in sheeps clothing.

Worth noting, remember the rest of their imagery with their emblem/coat. Strike when the iron is hot to reshape. Reforge. Reconstruct. Small hammers over time, but when the time is right - BAM - go at it hard!

----------


## Kodiak

> .....he says in a thread that has no purpose other than to insult and demean and declare as enemies those who have made that choice. You people have chosen to divide the strength of the country every bit as much as the Biden camp has.


Bullshit, the thread was intended as a bit of humor for those of us that can still laugh without taking everything so damn seriously.

----------

Quark (10-06-2021),QuaseMarco (10-05-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I guess you watched Bill Gates in his own words about reducing world populations with vaccines, did you get thatI guess that was his clone telling people that in his seminarsWhere you getting this 0.1%what does that have to do with vaccine deaths and maiming, did you get that ffrom the CDC that is run by the DemonRats


Some people probably _worship_ Bill Gates. Seriously. Personally I don't trust him, and think he is a dangerous human.

----------

Quark (10-06-2021),QuaseMarco (10-06-2021),WarriorRob (10-06-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Aspirin may cause aplastic anemia agranulocytosis and thrombocytopenia... life threatening conditions. The rate is reported to be 0.1% . With 100,000,000 doses delivered, that would be 100,000 cases of these life threatening illnesses. Got that?  Do you understand that?  100,000 of a life threatening illness from aspirin if given to the same mass of people getting the covid vaccine. You people would be impaling yourselves on the white house fence declaring that aspirin is Bill Gates' poison from hell.


 The problem isn't the drugs or the vaccines themselves per say but the mandates and the social credit attached to this experimental gene therapy jab. In the past most vaccines and drugs were an option based on competent information. This jab has been politized to the point of being a religion. As such all information that doesn't follow the official orthodox doctrines of the Communists is censored and ignored if not out right trashed and the people involved fired out right.

If a drug or vaccine is going to be mandated that drug or vaccine has to be 100% safe and effective with zero side affects. That's what the real problem is.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-06-2021),WarriorRob (10-06-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Bullshit, the thread was intended as a bit of humor for those of us that can still laugh without taking everything so damn seriously.


No time for laughter for some. They are the virtual signaling heroes of saving all of humanity now.

If you have some pretend adoration, they have plenty of time for that.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Quark (10-06-2021),QuaseMarco (10-06-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The problem isn't the drugs or the vaccines themselves per say but the mandates and the social credit attached to this experimental gene therapy jab. In the past most vaccines and drugs were an option based on competent information. This jab has been politized to the point of being a religion. As such all information that doesn't follow the official orthodox doctrines of the Communists is censored and ignored if not out right trashed and the people involved fired out right fired.
> 
> If a drug or vaccine is going to be mandated that drug or vaccine has to be 100% safe and effective with zero side affects. That's what the real problem is.


I don't disagree.  

But I was only addressing what appeared to be an expectation that all legitimate drugs have no side effects. 





> What difference does it make at what frequency and at what rate they occur, *you should be alarmed that they occur at all,* what's wrong with you anyway, you just like to argue or something

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Bullshit, the thread was intended as a bit of humor for those of us that can still laugh without taking everything so damn seriously.


Yeah ... when you have been essentially labeled an enemy, a supporter of totalitarianism, get back to me on how to laugh.

----------


## Quark

> I don't disagree.  
> 
> But I was only addressing what appeared to be an expectation that all legitimate drugs have no side effects.


 In order for any drug or vaccine to work there has to be side affects we all agree on that. But with this experimental gene therapy only a very small percentage of people actually need the jab. Most of us do not need the jab and there is no sense for the 99 maybe 98% of us risking serious side affects with an experimental gene therapy that we don't need. That is what my argument is.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-06-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Good lord! What's your concern?  There's an option there for everybody.


I was implying that the thin ice your skating on with your critical comments of a prominent member might bite you in the ass.

----------


## OldSchool

> ABSOLUTELY...... somebody has to keep the wolves at bay.


Hey...... wait a minute!!

----------


## OldSchool

> Truth be told, I can be an excellent Mod..... BUT it would cost me my marriage.
> 
> My wife hates that I spend so much time on here and on Gab and reading the news stories...................... 
> 
> FOR NO PAY.


Some things a person just does out of caring compassion. Guess that's why you're married. Good luck with that.  :Cool20:

----------

QuaseMarco (10-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Hey...... wait a minute!!


Sorry, I didn't realized we actually had real wolves in this thread.  :Geez:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## OldSchool

> Sorry, I didn't realized we actually had real wolves in this thread.


A wolf is somehow something I've chosen as an avatar. I'm actually one of the goods guys,.... my story and sticking to it.  :Wink:

----------

QuaseMarco (10-06-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I was implying that the thin ice your skating on with your critical comments of a prominent member might bite you in the ass.


And I responded accordingly.... completely aware of the meaning of your post.  

What? We can't laugh anymore?  Funny... I was just admonished over not laughing at some musician that called me a sheep. 

I'll say this . I will never be an active member in a forum moderated by someone who would report me for this. https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2813454

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> 


 :Geez:

----------


## OldSchool

> And I responded accordingly.... completely aware of the meaning of your post.  
> 
> What? We can't laugh anymore?  Funny... I was just admonished over not laughing at some musician that called me a sheep. 
> 
> I'll say this . I will never be an active member in a forum moderated by someone who would report me for this. https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2813454


Shit like that does fly in the most pit and that's why I'm not a fan of the mosh pit and all the BS that flies there. I say keep it real and F all that shit!

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Shit like that does fly in the most pit and that's why I'm not a fan of the mosh pit and all the BS that flies there. I say keep it real and F all that shit!


It wasn't in the mosh pit when it was posted. I posted that both sides of the vax antivax issue were thinking like morons. But ... well you can see where that went.  But it all started with that report.

----------


## OldSchool

> It wasn't in the mosh pit when it was posted. I posted that both sides of the vax antivax issue were thinking like morons. But ... well you can see where that went.  But it all started with that report.


hmmmm...... maybe it was the report that landed that thread in the mosh pit.  :Thinking: 

I guess 'reports' aren't all bad when mods are paying attention. But, reporting is something I do not do - If you or anyone has a problem with me, or I with them..... I say bring it

----------


## Wildrose

> Never one to hold anything back, but OUCH!


I like Ted for many reasons but anyone relying on him for vaccination advice needs their head examined.

----------

